# 

## Panppd

W moim budynku gospodarczym do 35m mam zamiar umyć ręce i zapalić światło zatem jak sprawa się ma w przypadku podłączenia takiego budynku do mediów? Wiem że tyczenia budynku gospodarczego nie musi robić geodeta ani tego sprawdzać na koniec lecz co z prądem, wodą i kanalizacją doprowadzoną do tego budynku?

Pozwolenie na budowę mam, wszelkie umowy promesy także lecz zaczynam budowę od wspomnianego wyżej budynku który będzie murowany i stawiany na agregacie, wykorzystywany będzie toi toi, lecz po skończeniu budowy pierwszego budynku chce tam korzystać z mediów. Wykonane sieci chciałbym zasypać bo budowa domu mieszkalnego zajmie mi około 6 lat. Czy trzeba robić tam inwentaryzacje i kiedy? Czy w zgłoszeniu budowy informuje o mediach? Jaja jest prawidłowa kolejność?

Dziękuję z góry

----------

